# Puppy Playtime + First Haircut!! (Appa/wheaten terrier + others)



## wulfin (May 23, 2010)

We have puppy playtime every Thursday night and a couple weeks ago I actually remembered to bring my camera.



























































No... it's not what it looks like.. Appa just got his butt kicked...


----------



## wulfin (May 23, 2010)

And more...




















My puppy and my hubby...









I just think this picture is cute. When we first got Appa, he took up less than half of this bed.










Right after his first haircut..they just did a bath and tidy (face, feet, sanitary area).. he'll be going in for his first full cut in September... poor guy is soo hot with all that fur in the summer.


----------



## JLWillow (Jul 21, 2009)

Why is the floor all wet looking? Spilled water? o.o 

Your dog is so cute and fluffy!

I'm assuming that since your dog's name is Appa, that you're an Avatar fan?


----------



## wulfin (May 23, 2010)

Yeah, it's just spilled water...especially wherever Appa goes since he has the beard and tracks water EVERYWHERE (and some dogs like to step in the bowls, etc)..or from the water from mopping up puppy "oopsies".

And thanks!! He won't be fluffy any longer..had him at the groomers today to shave him down into a kennel cut (he's just too hot right now..we'll grow him out for winter again though). Will have to post more pics later tonight or tomorrow.

And yes!!! My husband and I plowed through the cartoon when we were dating and with the look of a grown out wheaten..it's just perfect! Sadly... my husband is a big enough fan that instead of "let's go", he has now been retrained to "yip yip!" after sitting on a walk (at curbs, lights, etc).


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

Oh golly they're all so adorable. That Bernese looks like a great big stuffed animal. LOL


----------



## indiana (May 27, 2010)

I love Appa threads! He looks great with his trim too.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

Appa is adorable! I LOVE wheatons puppy coats! But then again ... do wheatons ever lose their "puppiness"? Not from what I've seen of them, lol!
Wow, there's lots of good looking dogs/breeds there!


----------



## JLWillow (Jul 21, 2009)

wulfin said:


> Yeah, it's just spilled water...especially wherever Appa goes since he has the beard and tracks water EVERYWHERE (and some dogs like to step in the bowls, etc)..or from the water from mopping up puppy "oopsies".
> 
> And thanks!! He won't be fluffy any longer..had him at the groomers today to shave him down into a kennel cut (he's just too hot right now..we'll grow him out for winter again though). Will have to post more pics later tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> And yes!!! My husband and I plowed through the cartoon when we were dating and with the look of a grown out wheaten..it's just perfect! Sadly... my husband is a big enough fan that instead of "let's go", he has now been retrained to *"yip yip!"* after sitting on a walk (at curbs, lights, etc).


I think that's freaking AWESOME! I'm a huge Avatar fan, and can't wait for the new series, Legend of Korra.


----------



## wulfin (May 23, 2010)

Hahaha, it is fun..but man..I have to explain his name to EVERYONE he meets..because everyone asks where the name comes from.. you should see the looks we get.. haha.

I have more pictures to add tonight... more of puppy playtime, and he got a kennel cut!


----------

